# One Member needed - N. Talbot County 2900 acres



## leoparddog (Oct 5, 2016)

If you are looking for a great place to hunt with a nice camp + fishing lakes and great camaraderie, please contact me here or find us on FaceBook. 

We have 2900 acres with 34 hunters maximum. A permanent camp with cabins and camper spots with hookups and utilities included in the member dues. 

Membership includes Deer, Turkey and small game seasons. Full year 'round access to the camp and land and fishing lake. No reserved stands or hunting areas, we operate on a Pin-In system.

Member fees are $1675 payable via cash, check. 

Deer Harvest rules are 2 Bucks and state limit on Does. Both bucks must be 4 points on a side minimum (County Regs) and 14"spread minimum. Small bucks will incur a $250 fine to the member.

Find us on Facebook  - White Oak Sporting Club or send me a PM


----------



## Hogwild80 (Oct 5, 2016)

Any Coonhunting allowed


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 6, 2016)

No, sorry


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Apr 5, 2017)

lease filled?


----------



## bowtech brandon (Apr 16, 2017)

do you still have openings?


----------



## T-BONER (Apr 17, 2017)

Do you still have an opening?? Terry 941-914-5315


----------



## Paul Ponteaux (Apr 20, 2017)

*Been looking at you culb*

I would love to get in your culb  paul at p.pontoe@gmail.com,352-267-1145


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey Terry and Paul,
Sorry I haven't gotten in touch with you. The thread stopped notifying me of new replies.

Short answer, yes we still have two spots if your campers aren't too large.  I'm headed out right now but I'll be in touch before the weekend is out.

Thanks,
LD


----------



## leoparddog (May 18, 2017)

Two spots still open.  Sorry no coon hunting allowed during deer season.


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 18, 2017)

Hi leopard dog trying to get in touch with you,pm me when you get a chance,thanks for your time


----------



## Paul Ponteaux (May 21, 2017)

im still interested in your culb if you can find a spot for my 40ft 5th wheel with a 50 ampe service. paul 3522671145.going to look at a couple other culbs this week.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 25, 2017)

Paul Ponteaux said:


> im still interested in your culb if you can find a spot for my 40ft 5th wheel with a 50 ampe service. paul 3522671145.going to look at a couple other culbs this week.



Hi Paul,  Sorry that camper is too big for us this year.  Camp is nearly full.  Check back with us earlier next year and we may have a spot we can park it. We don't have any 50amp service lines, so you'll have to provide your own wire, but we do have licensed electricians who can do the work.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 25, 2017)

Update:  6/25/17:  One membership left open. If you need to bring a camper, it will need to be a 30 footer or smaller as camp is getting full.  

The one membership could also include a child membership for an additional $250 and your child's harvest counts against your limit.


----------

